# Identify This Arm?



## imp (Sep 19, 2015)

I _think _it is a Walther PPK, surely a Walther, though, since PPK may have come later. This appears to be WW-II vintage, German-made.

Pappy? What do you say?    imp


----------



## Pappy (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi imp. It's my 1950s vintage Berretta, 22 long, pistol. It is one of my favorites to shoot. But, keep ones hand clear from the hammer when it ejects a shell. Ouch. 
Thanks for asking. Pappy


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

I did not know Beretta used a little finger "grip" on the mgazine! Now that I looked closer, I see the "European" style mag release at the bottom of the grip. The usual argument against that type release involves the fact that it takes two hands to pop out the mag, and wastes a lot of precious time. So far in my lifetime, such a predicament has never presented itself. 

Only pointed my .45 once at a couple of hoodlums who would not stop harassing me; told them to scram, and they did!     imp


----------



## AprilT (Sep 20, 2015)

You people.  I thought this was going to be some noted human we were going to have to figure out the body part of and I thought that was going to be close to impossible.  Guns, I've no glue makes and models unless I look them up.  I've seen my dad's up close, when I was about 7 or 8 and I couldn't tell you what it was and had no desire to find out back then either.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

April, I am with you.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, I am with you.



:wave:  I know he's such the trickster, the little imp.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Imps gotta do what imps gotta do. Lolololol.


----------



## Lara (Sep 20, 2015)

imp, do you collect guns?…just wondering since this is a hobby & craft forum


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

Lara said:


> imp, do you collect guns?…just wondering since this is a hobby & craft forum



Ah...! Someone with grit speaks! Quick story: The "gun forums", of which there may be a zillion, often have members  who brag by listing and including images of their firearms. A most foolish and really unrewarding activity, feeding only the posters' egos. My retort always was, "You left out one very important detail: your address!" 

Guns are, in reality, better than "money in the bank". They appreciate in value almost predictably. Unfortunately, they are also favored by thieves as first choice during a burglary. Thus, describing one's predilection towards firearms is actually quite foolish (though we "gun Culture" nuts do it all the time, don't we?). 

Lara, yes, I did, at one time collect guns, in a way. I collected them to allow appreciation in value, then disposed of them when President Clinton's Crime Bill did more to further the sale of firearms than did any other single act in memory. We of the Culture are a motley crew, are we not?    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2015)

Good!  Then I have a dumb question I can't find the answer to on the net. Hope it's ok to ask it (hide it) in this thread.

Suppose you have a rimfire .22 caliber rifle and you use a centerfire shell in it. Could it ruin the rifle?  Be dangerous?

Also interested in what will happen in the reverse situation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2015)

Nancy, my husband said that neither of them would fit in the chamber of the other, couldn't be done.  The centerfire shell is too big, wouldn't fit, jam, and blow up/ruin the rifle and be very dangerous.  He just showed me the two bullets to compare, and the sizes are very different from each other.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh good!   Then I can't ruin anything.   I never even knew there were two different kinds before 2 days ago.  Thank you, SB.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2015)

I prefer a smaller, lighter gun!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2015)

Meanderer, better be careful with that thing around here.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You people.  I thought this was going to be some noted human we were going to have to figure out the body part of and I thought that was going to be close to impossible.  Guns, I've no glue makes and models unless I look them up.  I've seen my dad's up close, when I was about 7 or 8 and I couldn't tell you what it was and had no desire to find out back then either.



Now, now, do you really think for a moment this imp would propose to display some grotesque image, to be "quanderized" over as to it's origin? Apologize if I disappointed! Actually, I figgered only Pappy would reply, but I surely welcome ALL replies. Makes me feel good inside, ready to grant wishes!     imp


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 18, 2015)

I was hopin' sumbuddy found that one I lost 37 years ago .......................


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

Oy vey, I've been watching too much news..." Can someone identify this arm?"...I was afraid to open the post


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey fur, you were expecting a bloody stump or something? :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Pappy, I was. Watching farrrr too much Forensic Files, and reading too many thrillers.Lolololol.


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> oy vey, i've been watching too much news..." can someone identify this arm?"...i was afraid to open the post



lmao !


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Now, now, do you really think for a moment this imp would propose to display some grotesque image, to be "quanderized" over as to it's origin? Apologize if I disappointed! Actually, I figgered only Pappy would reply, but I surely welcome ALL replies. Makes me feel good inside, ready to grant wishes!     imp



Hey Imp, start a topic titled, "small arms of the world"......that should really get people thinking before they open it.  LMAO


----------

